# ---== INDIVIDUALS PICNIC ==---



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

>>>>>>>>>>>> DATE CHANGED MAY 24 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

BECAUSE OF MOTEL AVAILABILITY


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 18 2009, 11:07 PM~13044902
> *im there
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bumper


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

ST.LOUIS WILL DEFF"I"NATLY BE IN DAH HOWZ !! :nicoderm: uffin: :wave:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Feb 19 2009, 09:34 AM~13048105
> *ST.LOUIS WILL DEFF"I"NATLY BE IN DAH HOWZ !! :nicoderm:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

houston showing up....


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 18 2009, 10:07 PM~13044902
> *im there
> *


ME TOO!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 19 2009, 07:12 PM~13053746
> *houston showing up....
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Ahhh helll its on


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 19 2009, 09:01 PM~13054230
> *Ahhh helll its on
> *


Most definitly! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 19 2009, 07:12 PM~13053746
> *houston showing up....
> *


and pourin up


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Rnl will do there best to make it. Sounds like fun


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

WE GOT A PICNIC A WEEK EARLIER BUT WILL TRY TO MAKE IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm there too, and for anybody wanting to go to derby the same weekend, I have passes for thursday, friday, and saturday. I can normally let them go for about $40 a pass which is cheap, it's that much just for derby day. So, come to town see the greatest 2 mins in horse racing history, win some money, and go to the Individuals picnic all in one weekend.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

byb will b there to help and support.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

DAMN THIS SHOW IS ON THE DERBY WEEK-END !!! :0 DATT TOWN IS GONA BE BANNANAZ.... JOSH PM ME HOTEL INFO QUICK. WE PLANING ON BRINGIN' 4 CARS. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll be there for sure I hope to have the car back together and doing something respectable


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Where the out of towners stayin..I'm in.


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

I will definately be there.


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 23 2009, 03:51 PM~13087157
> *Where the out of towners stayin..I'm in.
> *


x2 im in also.

Better make hotel accomedations now. I bet with the races that weekend, everything might be pretty much booked


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I'll be there and I'm bringing my car.










The Ford that is.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Is there a motel that the out of town "I" and everyone else will be at? I'm ready to make reservations now.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 24 2009, 09:49 AM~13096031
> *I'll be there and I'm bringing my car.
> The Ford that is.
> *


I'll be there and I'm bringing your car...uh Brents..uh my car. :biggrin: 

Changed up a little on it..maybe for the worse lol. Trying to add my own look to it. Got some chrome front suspension on the way. The barrels on the rims are suppose to match the top..off a little. painting the trim same as barrels.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm workin on gettin a host hotel ....... The sticky part is the track is about 10 min from the park I will have some info up no later than friday


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

Can I come ?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Gonna need a bigger park. lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Sup D yall comin


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 24 2009, 02:33 PM~13098150
> *I'm workin on gettin a host hotel .......  The sticky part is the track is about 10 min from the park I will have some info up no later than friday
> *


good luck Bob you may have to use a hotel in shelbyville or something. You know how it is around derby.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah its gonna suck but I have an inside hook up lol so we'll see


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 24 2009, 12:35 PM~13098178
> *Sup D yall comin
> *


Yes Sir, :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Man I'm hyped


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Going to be a sweet turnout


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 24 2009, 02:18 PM~13098942
> *Man I'm hyped
> *


bob if there is annything byb can do to help out let us know.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

sheeptown has plenty of meth, I mean hotels. all through brooks and shepherdsville.

There's two out here with indoor waterparks.


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Back up to the top


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Alright guys bout 3 of us has been tryin to find hotels josh found 32 rooms for 99 a night I'm workin on another down the street from that ... Its in brooks Ky bout 20 min from the park.. We should have info up tomorrow


By the way whoever gets the rooms owes him a beer cause cheapest I've forund so far is 225 a night and up to 400 a night cause of derby...... I'm lookin for some more tomorrow


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 25 2009, 08:17 PM~13113174
> *Alright guys bout 3 of us has been tryin to find hotels josh found 32 rooms for 99 a night I'm workin on another down the street from that ... Its in brooks Ky bout 20 min from the park.. We should have info up tomorrow
> By the way whoever gets the rooms owes him a beer cause cheapest I've forund so far is 225 a night and up to 400 a night cause of derby...... I'm lookin for some more tomorrow
> *


i'll just bring a tent and camp out in brent's back yard :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Hell it might be that way


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Feb 26 2009, 10:24 AM~13116744
> *i'll just bring a tent and camp out in brent's back yard :biggrin:
> *



you gonna cuddle with monte? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

anybody interested in derby passes hit me up, I only have 7 left out of 30 and they're $40 each it covers from thursday to saturday.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

What is the new date for the picnic?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 26 2009, 09:49 PM~13123513
> *What is the new date for the picnic?
> *


Is it changing again?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 26 2009, 10:51 PM~13123536
> *Is it changing again?
> *


Nobody can find hotel rooms that weekend. :banghead:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 27 2009, 12:58 AM~13124254
> *Nobody can find hotel rooms that weekend.  :banghead:
> *


bad weekend for anything except derby really. Derby shuts everything down in Louisville.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Feb 24 2009, 07:45 PM~13100257
> *bob if there is annything byb can do to help out let us know.
> *



Thanks bro , hell we might need a wrecker lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 26 2009, 11:51 PM~13123536
> *Is it changing again?
> *



Final date MAY 24th mark your calenders again......


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I updated the topic title with the new, new date. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Maybe need to update that flier Bob lol


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Were workin on the flier ,,,, low a behold we have a holiday inn right off the x-way for 72 a night ..... Ill post up that an a couple more tonight...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

So what the date going to be changed to next week? Im runnin out of spots to mark on the calendar


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 27 2009, 05:39 PM~13130436
> *So what the date going to be changed to next week? Im runnin out of spots to mark on the calendar
> *


Shut it lol were havin a meeting at 1 sunday my house


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT.......with a new date!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 27 2009, 07:15 AM~13126911
> *Thanks bro , hell we might need a wrecker lol
> *


i got that covered. lol


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

MAY 24 fellas ,, ITS ON..............


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

NEW DATE AND RAFFLE GIVE AWAYS, SPONSORED BY PITBULL HYDRAULICS, COOL CARS, AND SMART SHOPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump......er


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

TTT b"I"g


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Feb 27 2009, 04:42 PM~13130463
> *
> *



hey Ice, I wanna see some pics of the 64 in your avatar :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 28 2009, 10:21 AM~13137381
> *NEW DATE AND RAFFLE GIVE AWAYS, SPONSORED BY PITBULL HYDRAULICS, COOL CARS, AND SMART SHOPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeeeeeeeeeah boyyyyyyyyyy maybe we can get Flava to make a guest apperance


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

bump 4 tha family


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

couple heads from houston will be there, see yall boys there


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2009, 01:39 PM~13144356
> *couple heads from houston will be there, see yall boys there
> *



See ya there !


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Ok folks the host hotel will be the holiday inn on fern valley road , call after 3 tomorrow and you can book yur rooms has plenty trailer parkin and well lit.....

You have till april 22nd to book yur room and its a 72 dollar rate jus tell them your with the individuals picnic... If its after april 22nd you can still get the room they just can't guarantee that rate would be available.... I'm workin on another hotel ill try and post it up tomorrow

The phone number is 502-964-3311


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey Bob, Isn't that the hotel with the Holodome? The indoor pool? Everyone better bring their swim trunks lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Mar 1 2009, 09:48 PM~13147299
> *Hey Bob, Isn't that the hotel with the Holodome? The indoor pool?  Everyone better bring their swim trunks lol
> *



I dunno but them westside guys swim naked anyway lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 1 2009, 08:09 PM~13147490
> *I dunno but them westside guys swim naked anyway lol
> *


REALLY don't want to see that!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 1 2009, 07:11 PM~13147501
> *:biggrin:
> *


this is kentucky, not tulsa :uh:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 1 2009, 08:09 PM~13147490
> *I dunno but them westside guys swim naked anyway lol
> *


Front end hanging................. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 1 2009, 08:14 PM~13147530
> *Front end hanging................. :0  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah lucky for us you all have tool sheds covering your tools. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 1 2009, 08:22 PM~13147621
> *Yeah lucky for us you all have tool sheds covering your tools. :biggrin:
> *


I prefer to call it a Meat Blanket........................ :0 :biggrin: Hater....


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 1 2009, 08:24 PM~13147637
> *I prefer to call it a Meat Blanket........................ :0  :biggrin: Hater....
> *


No matter what you call it I don't want to see it. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 1 2009, 07:30 PM~13147690
> *No matter what you call it I don't want to see it. :biggrin:
> *


wow and you all talk bout brent and his gayness


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 1 2009, 08:52 PM~13147916
> *wow and you all talk bout brent and his gayness
> *


If I was gay I would WANT to see it wouldn't I? :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

ahh yeah its on...been wanting to get out to Kentucky for a picnic. we'll be there.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks Mav u need anything jus let me know bro


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 1 2009, 07:53 PM~13147938
> *If I was gay I would WANT to see it wouldn't I? :biggrin:
> *


very good point


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> I am gay I would WANT to share the Experience with brent :biggrin:
> 
> ***.................. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I might be there.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey guys we have that hotel rate locked any room single or double ..... 72 dollars all the way till the saturday before the picnic .. You hafta mention INDIVIDUALS car club we have 32 rooms reserved till april 22nd then its first come first serve


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

going to be one hell of a carshow in the hotel parking lot


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

bump :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Ryan can bring is touch of homosexuality to any topic :uh:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 2 2009, 05:04 PM~13155859
> *Ryan can bring is touch of homosexuality to any topic  :uh:
> *


It was your club member first....................I seen how you (Doe) was looking at pinky with those googly eyes............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 2 2009, 06:40 PM~13156199
> *It was your club member first....................I seen how you (Doe) was looking at pinky with those googly eyes............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


here we go again :uh: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

back up to the top


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I didn't do it I said u swim naked , I didn't mention with each other :ugh:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

You guys should have Layitlow nametags


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I thought about that..... Ima work on it


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I called to book 2 rooms. She said she doesnt have any special rates on the "Individuals Picnic" in the computer. I told her I would let you know and I would just call back to book the rooms.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I might make the trip down. :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*WHOS DOING THE COOKING.....????????*


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 3 2009, 10:56 AM~13164508
> *I might make the trip down.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 19 2009, 04:07 AM~13044902
> *>>>>>>>>>>>> DATE CHANGED MAY 24 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> BECAUSE OF MOTEL AVAILABILITY
> *


    Not good Majestics detriots was allready planned for this week end.We were coming for sure but now looks like we can't.I don't know why all of us don't look around at each others events before we plan them.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Shit happens...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 3 2009, 06:08 PM~13168527
> *Shit happens...
> *



x2


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

That does suck thoug
Ill have the rooms taken care of we signed a contract and everything


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 3 2009, 04:18 PM~13166922
> *WHOS DOING THE COOKING.....????????
> *




That would b me


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey I'm workin with the hotel ,were goin over there today to try and straighten em out , ill let yall know when its good again


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

give em hell Bob


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

put in for vacation days for this too


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

better get that shit right Bobo!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Not me man , alicias workin her tail off....... Its not an issue with the rate just a corporate issue its gonna be fixed soon


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

to the top for my homeboys


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 4 2009, 09:51 PM~13183041
> *better get that shit right Bobo!
> *



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 18 2009, 11:59 PM~13044791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be there!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 3 2009, 11:08 PM~13168527
> *Shit happens...
> *


 :uh: yes it does but both shows would be better if planned apart,shows everywhere are getting smaller with aliitle extra planning they could be better.but oh well good luck on the show.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 3 2009, 03:21 PM~13168105
> *     Not good Majestics detriots was allready planned for this week end.We were coming for sure but now looks like we can't.I don't know why all of us don't look around at each others events before we plan them.
> *


thats majestics westside. majestics detroit is the last sunday in august


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 5 2009, 05:52 PM~13193222
> *:uh: yes it does but both shows would be better if planned apart,shows everywhere are getting smaller with aliitle extra planning they could be better.but oh well good luck on the show.
> *


Didnt mean it to be shitty.... i meant that shit has definitely happened with the date of this picnic, lol. The original date was a month earlier, but due to some unforseen circumstances it ended up being this particular weekend. I believe they actually did look at who had what going on for the original weekend they wanted, but couldnt get the park reserved.... it got to the point of "take what weekend you can get" type shit, lol. Its all good though.... its the first year, something new for everyone to check out, i bet it blows up in the next couple of years.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Maybe we we can get stan to come out and yeah the date was takin into consideration jus happened to end up like this


----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

hopefully noone has no home remodeling to do......

you never know gas might get pricey could effect turn out!!!!!!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump.......er bash!!!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a lot of remodlin ta do ...... I need to get at it , just another sunday in the park


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Alright guys the rooms are good to go!!!!!! Jus mention the I and its 72 single or double


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 6 2009, 01:17 PM~13201652
> *Alright guys the rooms are good to go!!!!!! Jus mention the I and its 72 single or double
> *


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry for the trouble mav I'm glad u got in


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 6 2009, 02:17 PM~13201652
> *Alright guys the rooms are good to go!!!!!! Jus mention the I and its 72 single or double pump.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

What now


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 3 2009, 04:20 PM~13167565
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I knew I would get a laugh out of someone.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 7 2009, 05:30 PM~13210376
> *
> *



Yall comin down bro


----------



## reggiemiller (Mar 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

bomp!


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 6 2009, 07:12 PM~13203845
> *What now
> *


Why would the hotel care how many pumps you have?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its goin down


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

you know the INDY "I" will be there holdin it down :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 7 2009, 06:28 PM~13211502
> *Yall comin down bro
> *


ya thats the plan homie


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

i talked with young hogg , we may bring him over as well ...

FAR AS I KNOW we got MO , MS , NY , IL , IN , TN , NC , VA AND TX , coming so far .. i also herd some guys from cali may be coming as well ,, we'll see  

THE PARK WE HAVE IS THE BOMB FOR CRUISING THROUGH AS WELL ,its really big .. gonna be alot of fun for sure ....


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I just seen the pump comment jason lol...... Damn this thing got me stressin already lol .... 

Buuuuuuuuuuuummmmper...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 8 2009, 09:12 PM~13219309
> *i talked with young hogg , we may bring him over as well ...
> 
> FAR AS I KNOW  we got MO , MS , NY , IL , IN , TN , NC , VA  AND TX , coming so far .. i also herd some guys from cali may be coming as well ,, we'll see
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 8 2009, 07:26 PM~13219426
> *:cheesy:
> *


doesn't that sound swell


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 8 2009, 08:12 PM~13219309
> *i talked with young hogg , we may bring him over as well ...
> 
> FAR AS I KNOW  we got MO , MS , NY , IL , IN , TN , NC , VA  AND TX , coming so far .. i also herd some guys from cali may be coming as well ,, we'll see
> ...


ARKANSAS BABY! :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 1 2009, 09:24 PM~13147637
> *I prefer to call it a Meat Blanket........................ :0  :biggrin: Hater....
> *



Mines a flesh-curtain. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bumpity bump...... I can't wait to see that lincoln. Mavrick I heard its nice lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Cant wait


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 5 2009, 11:25 PM~13193577
> *thats majestics westside. majestics detroit is the last sunday in august
> *


I know i'll be at both.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 6 2009, 02:18 AM~13195309
> *Didnt mean it to be shitty.... i meant that shit has definitely happened with the date of this picnic, lol. The original date was a month earlier, but due to some unforseen circumstances it ended up being this particular weekend. I believe they actually did look at who had what going on for the original weekend they wanted, but couldnt get the park reserved.... it got to the point of "take what weekend you can get" type shit, lol. Its all good though.... its the first year, something new for everyone to check out, i bet it blows up in the next couple of years.
> *


I didn't take it that way bro,i just really wanted to come to this.I've always wanted to come check out pitt's shop and see all the rides out there.But i have allready planned for the MAJESTICS westside show on the same date.I'm sure you'll have a good turn out.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

your welcome anytime , stop through if your ever in my neck of the woods :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 9 2009, 06:06 PM~13223512
> *ARKANSAS BABY!  :biggrin:
> *


ah yeah


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

suck i wont be there young hogg in kentucky damn i sick i'm going to miss this :angry:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

What up mr pitbull ......

Damn John tell er u wanna rearrange the cruise.... Then duck lol


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 9 2009, 07:43 PM~13229469
> *What up mr pitbull ......
> 
> Damn John tell er u wanna rearrange the cruise.... Then duck lol
> *


yea right i am trying to get out of it buy telling her i dont have the money she keep saying yea RIGHT


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Mar 10 2009, 04:49 AM~13229562
> *yea right i am trying to get out of it buy telling her  i dont have the money  she keep saying yea RIGHT
> *


aw man , i hope you can come .... tell her the boat sank , she cant be mad at you then,lol


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Mar 9 2009, 09:33 PM~13229284
> *suck i wont be there young hogg in kentucky damn i sick i'm  going to miss this :angry:
> *



First thing I thought of lol


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 9 2009, 06:01 PM~13228130
> *I know i'll be at both.
> *


thats weird so will i lolololol sorry we cant make it to ky pitbull


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

BUMP......


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Man I hope Im ready for this shit. hno:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

ROLLERZ ONLY KY WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

good deal ,,,,, still growing :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bumpp


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

I'm trying to make it


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 9 2009, 06:31 PM~13227788
> *Bumpity bump...... I can't wait to see that lincoln. Mavrick I heard its nice lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 4 2009, 09:50 AM~13177000
> *Hey I'm workin with the hotel ,were goin over there today to try and straighten em out , ill let yall know when its good again
> *


ANY HOTEL INFO YET........... :dunno:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 6 2009, 03:17 PM~13201652
> *
> Ok folks the host hotel will be the holiday inn on fern valley road , call after 3 tomorrow and you can book yur rooms has plenty trailer parkin and well lit.....
> 
> ...



here you go chris.....BOBO straightened it out a lil bit back......


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks russ....... Ey chris try to call during the 1st shift ....... They had some new chick workin and she had it all jacked up


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Renaul, its Holiday Inn, I was overlooking it also!


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

wheres the hotel info ?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 12 2009, 02:32 PM~13260568
> *wheres the hotel info ?
> *


I heard they rent rooms by the hour here... 

El Monte Carlo Inn
2125 Palatka Rd 
Louisville, KY


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 12 2009, 04:22 PM~13261025
> *I heard they rent rooms by the hour here...
> 
> El Monte Carlo Inn
> ...



i heard it had holes in the wall........


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 12 2009, 04:22 PM~13261025
> *I heard they rent rooms by the hour here...
> 
> El Monte Carlo Inn
> ...



Vibratin beds an all lol


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 12 2009, 06:48 AM~13257687
> *here you go chris.....BOBO straightened it out a lil bit back......
> *


thanks alot, we locked and loaded...... be durr errly saturday :thumbsup: uffin:







NEW DATE WHATS UP EDDIE "ICE COLD" ICE SCULPTURE WANT TO SEE YOU IN DAH HOUZE :cheesy: YOU TOO DEMOND "BLUE MONDAY" :wave:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 12 2009, 01:22 PM~13261025
> *I heard they rent rooms by the hour here...
> 
> El Monte Carlo Inn
> ...


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: 

the funny part is i started doing a mapquest jason........and said HOLD UP !!! that adress is familiar....... :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

up to the top


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT........... :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump......


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

bump


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Hot Fire!!!!!! TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Gimmie a roll call on who's booked a room , I wanna make sure yall gettin the deal....



And Dan I can't wait to watch yall roll in


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

bump


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 12 2009, 10:22 PM~13261025
> *I heard they rent rooms by the hour here...
> 
> El Monte Carlo Inn
> ...


people better not show up here at my house, or imma let them sleep in your car ,,,lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 14 2009, 08:12 AM~13278093
> *people better not show up here at my house, or imma let them sleep in your car ,,,lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

bump to the top cant wait for this one :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

to
tha
top


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

TTT

FOR ONE OF BEST PICNIC'S THATS GOING TO HAPPEN THIS YEAR


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

morning bump....


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

That's all u have is a morning bump lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

here is the evening bump.....lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

T
T
T
T


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

talked to switchman yesterday , hes flying out .... maybe sending the car ahead to my shop :0


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

I FLY I


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah boyyyyyyy...


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

bump


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Buuuuuuuummmmmper


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

bump for the fam"I"y


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

TTTMF


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Mark D. (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT for the Homies!


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark D._@Mar 22 2009, 11:49 AM~13352370
> *TTT for the Homies!
> *


What up mark


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump.....


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

LA,NY,MD,MS,TN,KC,OH,IL,NC,GA,FL,TX,IN,AK... And if I forgot ya sorry, this is gonna be Huuuuuuuuuuge folks..


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 23 2009, 09:40 AM~13361020
> *LA,NY,MD,MS,TN,KC,OH,IL,NC,GA,FL,TX,IN,AK... And if I forgot ya sorry, this is gonna be Huuuuuuuuuuge folks..
> *



south carolina and alabama see you there :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 23 2009, 05:40 PM~13361020
> *LA,NY,MD,MS,TN,KC,OH,IL,NC,GA,FL,TX,IN,AK... And if I forgot ya sorry, this is gonna be Huuuuuuuuuuge folks..
> *


oooohhh yeah its on :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob+Mar 23 2009, 08:40 AM~13361020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smithchassis (Feb 22, 2007)

glad to see alot of people showing up... gonna be hard to be at two shows at one time... maybe we will hit up beatersville pretty early and then head to the park later on in the day... how long yall plan on staying up there?


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

we have the park till 7pm


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

GO CARDS.........


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Can't wait to meet the obsession boys.... Yall have some clean cars..... I'm gonna try and see were the cruise in is that night... We can shut it down


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

DON'T MISS THIS EVENT. :biggrin:


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 23 2009, 10:40 AM~13361020
> *LA,NY,MD,MS,TN,KC,OH,IL,NC,GA,FL,TX,IN,AK... And if I forgot ya sorry, this is gonna be Huuuuuuuuuuge folks..
> *


 MEMPHIS WILL B N THE HOUSE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 14#monte_@Mar 24 2009, 07:28 PM~13377047
> *MEMPHIS WILL B N THE HOUSE :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



Good talkin to ya bro, hit me up if u need anything


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

back to the top


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

bump


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 1 2009, 06:13 PM~13146265
> *Ok folks the host hotel will be the holiday inn on fern valley road , call after 3 tomorrow and you can book yur rooms has plenty trailer parkin and well lit.....
> 
> You have till april 22nd to book yur room and its a 72 dollar rate jus tell them your with the individuals picnic... If its after april 22nd you can still get the room they just can't guarantee that rate would be available.... I'm workin on another hotel ill try and post it up tomorrow
> ...


Went by the hotel today and they were changing the sign (no longer holiday inn)


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

WOW you would think they could have communicated that when the reservations were being made or when bob was setting it up......


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Lol same number same owner, they're buildin one across the street..... Still all good jus call that number


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 23 2009, 10:40 AM~13361020
> *LA,NY,MD,MS,TN,KC,OH,IL,NC,GA,FL,TX,IN,AK... And if I forgot ya sorry, this is gonna be Huuuuuuuuuuge folks..
> *


Damn... Alaska???


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob+Mar 26 2009, 05:40 PM~13398930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Arkansas ass...... Never said I was geography major lol...


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

calm down bobo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

alaska lol


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:biggrin: 

Damn, i thought i was gonna get to meet some Eskimo Ridaz!  

I guess i can kick it with Mav and the Arkansas (AR) boys then, lol.


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aawwwwwready


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

bump


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 27 2009, 02:34 PM~13407788
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Damn, i thought i was gonna get to meet some Eskimo Ridaz!
> ...


Lol


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

pm bump


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

bump


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

The new name of the hotel is fern valley in if yall are tryn to google , like I said same phone number same address.... Jus hit em up


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump !


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

bump


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeeeeah


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

to the top for my homies


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

So Brent, you gonna have some shirts for me and Kita by then?????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

BACK TO THE TOP FOR THE BUMPER BASH!!!!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 1 2009, 06:22 PM~13457556
> *BACK TO THE TOP FOR THE BUMPER BASH!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump.....er


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

WHATS UP BIG I HOMIES... COLDBLOODED RIDAZ JUST CHECKIN IN


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

ITS A COUNTDOWN :nicoderm:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

is it cool if we come topless ???? just checkin didn't want to offend anyone LOL


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Page 3? Come on! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 3 2009, 06:00 PM~13474455
> *is it cool if we come topless ???? just checkin didn't want to offend anyone LOL
> 
> 
> ...


we love topless


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 2 2009, 01:06 AM~13456849
> *So Brent, you gonna have some shirts for me and Kita by then?????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


on order homie


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 5 2009, 04:36 PM~13489742
> *on order homie
> *


I need one too. :biggrin: Dan never gave me the one you sent. :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Everyone needs to come to this picnic, if you don't you will be sorry for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 3 2009, 09:00 AM~13474455
> *is it cool if we come topless ???? just checkin didn't want to offend anyone LOL
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bring all the topless u want...... Not enough here ..


Whoever hit me up from jersey hit me back..... Or Pm me it says system busy ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok can someone please pm me the confirmed hotel location and number. i need to book 4 rooms. need trailer parking. pm me thanks. please no dry county :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

woohoo


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 1 2009, 04:13 PM~13146265
> *Ok folks the host hotel will be the holiday inn on fern valley road , call after 3 tomorrow and you can book yur rooms has plenty trailer parkin and well lit.....
> 
> You have till april 22nd to book yur room and its a 72 dollar rate jus tell them your with the individuals picnic... If its after april 22nd you can still get the room they just can't guarantee that rate would be available.... I'm workin on another hotel ill try and post it up tomorrow
> ...


TTT..........remember it has a new name


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! I just got of the phone with Gorilla Bob! I will be in Louisville,KY on may 24th! I will be filming at this Show!!! so come out and rep your city on DVD!! Also on Saturday GB was telling me they are going to do a cruise Saturday the 23rd so come out and show of your street cars i will be filming that as well!! Look forward to being in Louisville,Ky!! *


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 8 2009, 02:59 PM~13518343
> *Man! I just got of the phone with Gorilla Bob! I will be in Louisville,KY on may 24th! I will be filming at this Show!!! so come out and rep your city on DVD!! Also on Saturday GB was telling me they are going to do a cruise Saturday the 23rd so come out and show of your street cars i will be filming that as well!! Look forward to being in Louisville,Ky!!
> *



:0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 8 2009, 12:16 PM~13518494
> *:0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

This is how the REAL BIG "I" does it !


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 187_Regal, ROLL'N, Gorilla Bob

hey bob.....lets flare our noses up at the picnic.....lol.....jk


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 8 2009, 12:27 PM~13518585
> *h:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 8 2009, 03:27 PM~13518585
> *This is how the REAL BIG "I" does it !
> *


your still alright bobo.......just remember to bring your helmet to the show....lol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 8 2009, 11:59 AM~13518343
> *Man! I just got of the phone with Gorilla Bob! I will be in Louisville,KY on may 24th! I will be filming at this Show!!! so come out and rep your city on DVD!! Also on Saturday GB was telling me they are going to do a cruise Saturday the 23rd so come out and show of your street cars i will be filming that as well!! Look forward to being in Louisville,Ky!!
> *


we are glade to have you bro!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

there are going to be some sad people if they miss this one! :biggrin: :0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 8 2009, 12:38 PM~13518704
> *we are glade to have you bro!
> *


 :biggrin: *Thanks Homie!* :thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

=ROLL'N,Apr 8 2009, 11:59 AM~13518343]
*Man! I just got of the phone with Gorilla Bob! I will be in Louisville,KY on may 24th! I will be filming at this Show!!! so come out and rep your city on DVD!! Also on Saturday GB was telling me they are going to do a cruise Saturday the 23rd so come out and show of your street cars i will be filming that as well!! Look forward to being in Louisville,Ky!! *
[/quote]


:0 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> =ROLL'N,Apr 8 2009, 11:59 AM~13518343]
> *Man! I just got of the phone with Gorilla Bob! I will be in Louisville,KY on may 24th! I will be filming at this Show!!! so come out and rep your city on DVD!! Also on Saturday GB was telling me they are going to do a cruise Saturday the 23rd so come out and show of your street cars i will be filming that as well!! Look forward to being in Louisville,Ky!! *
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 7 2009, 07:27 PM~13511414
> *Bring all the topless u want...... Not enough here ..
> Whoever hit me up from jersey hit me back..... Or Pm me it says system busy ...
> *



that's what's up we'll be there for sure :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> > =ROLL'N,Apr 8 2009, 11:59 AM~13518343]
> > *Man! I just got of the phone with Gorilla Bob! I will be in Louisville,KY on may 24th! I will be filming at this Show!!! so come out and rep your city on DVD!! Also on Saturday GB was telling me they are going to do a cruise Saturday the 23rd so come out and show of your street cars i will be filming that as well!! Look forward to being in Louisville,Ky!! *
> >
> > :0 :biggrin:
> > :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 187_Regal, Maverick, Gorilla Bob

where are the pics of the lincoln at mav?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeeeeeeeeeah.. Lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Mornin bump


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> > =ROLL'N,Apr 8 2009, 11:59 AM~13518343]
> > *Man! I just got of the phone with Gorilla Bob! I will be in Louisville,KY on may 24th! I will be filming at this Show!!! so come out and rep your city on DVD!! Also on Saturday GB was telling me they are going to do a cruise Saturday the 23rd so come out and show of your street cars i will be filming that as well!! Look forward to being in Louisville,Ky!! *
> >
> > :0 :biggrin:
> > :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 9 2009, 06:10 AM~13525874
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

qwerty


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

asdfjkl;


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 8 2009, 02:27 PM~13518585
> *This is how the REAL BIG "I" does it !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump.... :cheesy:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Mornin bump


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

afternoon hump ,,,,, oh i mean bump


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

mmmmmmmm Jucy's...............


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Damn looks like you guys are gonna have a big ass event there...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hotels are booked see all the I fam out there


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey Bob, let me know if you guys need any help with anything. I'll do what I can


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Preshade it mike !


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

no problem. Just hit me up if you need anything


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2009, 04:24 AM~13556503
> *hotels are booked see all the I fam out there
> *


AAAAAAAAAAAAWWWW SHIT , ITS ON NOW !


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Thursday bump


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bumper


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 09:24 PM~13556503
> *hotels are booked see all the I fam out there
> *



You bringing that 60 aren't you?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

gramma ninja............lol......intentionally spelled that way, by the way....lol


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bumper


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I have the "hello my lay it low name is" name tags ready lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 20 2009, 07:55 AM~13629012
> *I have the "hello my lay it low name is" name tags ready lol
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 20 2009, 08:55 AM~13629012
> *I have the "hello my lay it low name is" name tags ready lol
> *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump !


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 17 2009, 03:52 PM~13608663
> *You bringing that 60 aren't you?
> *


thats the plan. i got friday thru tuesday off so i can slow boat it over there :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2009, 04:54 PM~13657820
> *thats the plan. i got friday thru tuesday off so i can slow boat it over there  :biggrin:
> *



Ok, well, I'm gonna steal it, just so you know.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 22 2009, 05:14 PM~13659241
> *Ok, well, I'm gonna steal it, just so you know.
> *


i see a few cars out of KY that i want to steal :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

It's not acid tone, it's acetone.
It's not wallah, or walla, or wall aaaaa; it's voila.
Oh yeah, for God's sake it's spelled vinyl.

lol


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

how far are u guys from ATL?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 23 2009, 06:19 AM~13664614
> *how far are u guys from ATL?
> *


bout 20 mins.....


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 20 2009, 10:55 AM~13629012
> *I have the "hello my lay it low name is" name tags ready lol
> *


 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

tell TOM BODETT its time to turn on the light and get my continental breakfast simmering :biggrin: 






HI I'M TOM BODETT, WE'LL LEAVE THE LIGHT ON FOR YAH !!


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

1 month to go!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

tick tock tick tock......lol


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

to the the top for the big I of louisville :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 25 2009, 08:02 PM~13689186
> *to the the top for the big I of louisville :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Checked on room availability... 13 left ! We had 60 , 30 for sat night an 30 for sun night!

I can't wait


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

What is the name of the two hotels with the big parking lots right across from Freedom Hall? Particularly the one that is on the left if you are leaving Freedom Hall near the roller coaster.... i think its called the Executive Inn West or something???


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

they tore one of them down J , the one on the left as your leaving the fair and expo center....


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Apr 26 2009, 01:04 AM~13690986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the one on the right is real nice now though, they redid everything. Its Crown Plaza now.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 26 2009, 02:04 AM~13690986
> *What is the name of the two hotels with the big parking lots right across from Freedom Hall? Particularly the one that is on the left if you are leaving Freedom Hall near the roller coaster.... i think its called the Executive Inn West or something???
> *



Here ya go jason Crown Plaza

(877) 270-1410


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump for the ballers.....lol


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)




----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

back up top


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, big pimpin

what up......


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2009, 03:54 PM~13657820
> *thats the plan. i got friday thru tuesday off so i can slow boat it over there  :biggrin:
> *


i was planning on going to ATL the weekend b4 to pick up parts. might move to this weekend.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 26 2009, 02:47 PM~13693659
> *Here ya go jason Crown Plaza
> 
> (877) 270-1410
> *


Thx.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:0


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump.......er


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Can't wait for this one. :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 25 2009, 09:22 PM~13689923
> *Checked on room availability... 13 left ! We had 60 , 30 for sat night an 30 for sun night!
> 
> I can't wait
> *


 did you hold me one????????


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

looking forward to this one


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

to the top


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

be here before u know it


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Hamush longer???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 4 2009, 06:46 PM~13784219
> *Hamush longer???
> *


do they have whataburger in kentucky :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2009, 08:52 PM~13784287
> *do they have whataburger in kentucky  :biggrin:
> *


I dont think so, but they have a place called PENN STATION that makes bomb ass subs! :0 
Oh, and White Castle. Chicken rings bitch!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 4 2009, 07:41 PM~13784915
> *I dont think so, but they have a place called PENN STATION that makes bomb ass subs!  :0
> Oh, and White Castle. Chicken rings bitch!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


its goin down


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

jerzey will be in this mufo! :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I got u switchman ! ....... An yall want good food we'll go get some good food imm all bout eatin an not no white castle bullshit either lol


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Once again its on....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 5 2009, 09:53 AM~13790813
> *I got u switchman ! ....... An yall want good food we'll go get some good food imm all bout eatin an not no white castle bullshit either lol
> *


yea lets do that :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

did bob just say he is buyin food? LOL.....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 5 2009, 11:53 AM~13790813
> *I got u switchman ! ....... An yall want good food we'll go get some good food imm all bout eatin an not no white castle bullshit either lol
> *


How you gonna hate on chicken rings?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt for chicken rings.....


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:roflmao: .....yall some fools, but yea well be eating good! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 18 2009, 10:59 PM~13044791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was the flyer ever printed up? I tried to print it on my printer here but it doesnt look so hot.... if they were printed i would like to have one for my garage wall.


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 6 2009, 12:53 AM~13799299
> *How you gonna hate on chicken rings?
> *


hell yea. Covered in that flourecent yellow honey mustard they have!


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 4 2009, 10:41 PM~13784915
> *I dont think so, but they have a place called PENN STATION that makes bomb ass subs!  :0
> Oh, and White Castle. Chicken rings bitch!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

Reserved my room today.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

hit the switch......


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Down IV Life is officially booked


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

May have to miss........... :thumbsdown: I'll know Wednesday


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

SOUTHSIDECRUISERS WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THATS CHICAGO


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

damn ROLLIN on the seen and BIG FISH is coming too !!!! video coverage out dah azz :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 6 2009, 04:40 PM~13807023
> *Reserved my room today.
> *


 :thumbsup: YEAAAAHHH MAN <<<<<<< :yes: ace in dah place.........


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

P-A-R-T-Y


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Whats the parking looking like at the hotel that was posted??? Thats the only reason i was asking about the other place by Freedom Hall because if everybody is trying to cram into this one place with trailers they better have a big ass lot. Im undecided, lol.


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

lets get our hop on homies!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Huuuuuuge lot long as fools can park lol its a conference center too !


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 6 2009, 01:53 AM~13799299
> *How you gonna hate on chicken rings?
> *



I dunno what them shits made out of but it aint real chicken


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

This is gonna be some fun shit. Can't wait to see all you fools.....been a long time for some. :wave:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 1 2009, 06:13 PM~13146265
> *Ok folks the host hotel will be the holiday inn on fern valley road , call after 3 tomorrow and you can book yur rooms has plenty trailer parkin and well lit.....
> 
> You have till april 22nd to book yur room and its a 72 dollar rate jus tell them your with the individuals picnic... If its after april 22nd you can still get the room they just can't guarantee that rate would be available.... I'm workin on another hotel ill try and post it up tomorrow
> ...


Just bumping this info TTT.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Louisvil...0:::::f:EN:M:/e


Not sure if this link will work... but is this the place?
Fern Valley Hotel & Conference Center
2715 Fern Valley Rd.
Louisville, KY 40213


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 7 2009, 09:13 PM~13821722
> *This is gonna be some fun shit.  Can't wait to see all you fools.....been a long time for some.  :wave:
> *


what like 6 years or so?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i'm wondering should i go....


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

16 days :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 8 2009, 04:43 AM~13824098
> *i'm wondering should i go....
> *


i think it would be a swell idea if ya came bean


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i hope this is a rain or shine event because im going rain or shine


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

As much rain as we havin shouldn't be any left lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 8 2009, 12:55 AM~13822350
> *http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Louisvil...0:::::f:EN:M:/e
> Not sure if this link will work... but is this the place?
> Fern Valley Hotel & Conference Center
> ...



Yep that's it J .......switchman your rooms on hold from thurs to mon morning and it under switchman lol


And you better bring your ass Bean!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2009, 01:17 PM~13827010
> *i hope this is a rain or shine event because im going rain or shine
> *


Your going. Wow. I would have to take a picture with you. 2 kennys. LOL.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 8 2009, 02:04 PM~13827479
> *Yep that's it J .......switchman your rooms on hold from thurs to mon morning and it under switchman lol
> And you better bring your ass Bean!!
> *


i'm thinking about.... :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i believe that we discussed it at our last meeting and since this is a picnic, All hops are for bragging rights.....Maybe we should have put it somewhere on the flyer........."PULL UP OR SHUT UP AT THE PARK" LOL.....IMO there is plenty of room to hop on the street at the park as long as there are no little old ladies tryin to get in their jeep....brent.....lol...he is the only one that seems to give these people heart attacks when he hops....


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 9 2009, 09:36 AM~13835026
> *i believe that we discussed it at our last meeting and since this is a picnic, All hops are for bragging rights.....Maybe we should have put it somewhere on the flyer........."PULL UP OR SHUT UP AT THE PARK" LOL.....IMO there is plenty of room to hop on the street at the park as long as there are no little old ladies tryin to get in their jeep....brent.....lol...he is the only one that seems to give these people heart attacks when he hops....
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

long as we have a flat place to hop lol i dont wanna chase my truck down that hill im to damn fat for that lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

We'll find a flat place


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 9 2009, 07:36 AM~13835026
> *i believe that we discussed it at our last meeting and since this is a picnic, All hops are for bragging rights.....Maybe we should have put it somewhere on the flyer........."PULL UP OR SHUT UP AT THE PARK" LOL.....IMO there is plenty of room to hop on the street at the park as long as there are no little old ladies tryin to get in their jeep....brent.....lol...he is the only one that seems to give these people heart attacks when he hops....
> *


SHOULD MAKE THE HOP SPICIER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

DAMN GUY'S THOUGHT FOR SURE WE WAS GONNA MAKE THIS BUT 
MEM. WEEKEND MOST OF US DO FAMILY SHIT TRYIN OUR BEST HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Its all good bro hope to see u there , or bring the fam too! Lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 8 2009, 09:04 PM~13832485
> *Your going. Wow. I would have to take a picture with you. 2 kennys.    LOL.
> *


with OR caps on...


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Ill be there but my car wont. So I might not be there long. :angry:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2009, 03:47 PM~13837600
> *with OR caps on...
> *


i will be wearing my x-ray gown on if i go...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 9 2009, 05:26 PM~13838124
> *i will be wearing my x-ray gown on if i go...
> *


Speaking of x-rays... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 10 2009, 01:14 AM~13841534
> *Speaking of x-rays...  :0
> *


u need one :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 9 2009, 03:26 PM~13838124
> *i will be wearing my x-ray gown on if i go...
> *


i got some stories about the OR but im sure you got more


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2009, 10:28 AM~13842409
> *i got some stories about the OR but im sure you got more
> *


jason has seen some anal x-rays.....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 10 2009, 02:15 PM~13843973
> *jason has seen some anal x-rays.....
> 
> back to the topic...... im thinking of making the 13 hour drive...
> *


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 10 2009, 03:15 PM~13843973
> *jason has seen some anal x-rays.....
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 10 2009, 09:20 PM~13846723
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


stop it... :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 11 2009, 12:31 AM~13848123
> *stop it... :biggrin:
> *


hey i have probably seen some of the same ones......thats what my chick does.....you can probably see some batteries and some weight looking things....lol


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 11 2009, 08:26 AM~13849930
> *hey i have probably seen some of the same ones......thats what my chick does.....you can probably see some batteries and some weight looking things....lol
> *


no shit Russ? Thats what I do. I'm a tech


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Jus got a call from a club in chicago bringin a semi ! ,ill it ya back this afternoon david


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 11 2009, 08:26 AM~13849930
> *hey i have probably seen some of the same ones......thats what my chick does.....you can probably see some batteries and some weight looking things....lol
> *


yes.......the batteries....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@May 11 2009, 06:59 AM~13850045
> *no shit Russ? Thats what I do. I'm a tech
> *


im a tech too, out here in texas.


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

hell, I didn't know there were so many RT lowriders out there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@May 11 2009, 01:49 PM~13853596
> *hell, I didn't know there were so many RT lowriders out there
> *


i thought i was the only one. what area u work, i do mobile


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

You guys arent on beans level... he is big money.... he is the one in the operating room who is designated to apply pressure to the taint.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 11 2009, 06:20 PM~13854481
> *You guys arent on beans level... he is big money.... he is the one in the operating room who is designated to apply pressure to the taint.
> *


Ahahahahahahahah lol I just choked on my coke 

I can hear it....... Forcepts check... Surgilube... Check .. Now bean jus slight upward pressure on the taint.... Aww lookie there its a cucumber lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

you fuckers aint right....im just glad i was at the other end of the table when he was tellin stories at roosters....lol


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

12 more days............


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2009, 04:48 PM~13854158
> *i thought i was the only one. what area u work, i do mobile
> *


I do CT, mostly head and neck


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i'm still thinking about making that loooooong ass drive.... :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 12 2009, 03:34 PM~13865749
> *i'm still thinking about making that loooooong ass drive.... :dunno:
> *


its 15 hours 1 way for us pulling a car...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 12 2009, 05:44 PM~13865877
> *its 15 hours 1 way for us pulling a car...
> *


i'm looking at 13hours with a woman and some kids maybe.... :banghead: :banghead: 

:rant: <<<<<< the wife...
:twak: <<<<<<the kids
:tears: <<<<<<<ME


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 12 2009, 03:56 PM~13866049
> *i'm looking at 13hours  with a woman and some kids maybe....  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> :rant: <<<<<< the wife...
> ...


man, i feel for you


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 12 2009, 05:44 PM~13865877
> *its 15 hours 1 way for us pulling a car...
> *


Does the trip take you through Memphis?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

its coming up quick


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Can we push it back a few weeks??? I dont have enough time to get my car ready and now i have to work this Sunday... WTF!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 13 2009, 12:10 AM~13869392
> *Can we push it back a few weeks??? I dont have enough time to get my car ready and now i have to work this Sunday... WTF!
> *



It is pushed back over a month was supposed to be april 24th lol


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

how many more days are left.................................? Man its coming up quick.


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> how many more days are left.................................? Man its coming up quick.
> [/b]


10 more after today :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5: 

ST.LOUIS WILL DEFINATLY BE IN THE HOUSE......not just the "I" but my street team. uffin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 13 2009, 07:25 AM~13871587
> *It is pushed back over a month was supposed to be april 24th lol
> *


Oh yea, almost forgot, lol.

TTT

Any magazines coming?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 12 2009, 04:21 PM~13866396
> *Does the trip take you through Memphis?
> *


according to yahoo maps...yes...im planning on us leaving between 5 and 7p friday evening...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ahhhh shucky ducky!!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 13 2009, 12:43 PM~13873625
> *according to yahoo maps...yes...im planning on us leaving between 5 and 7p friday evening...
> *


Aww shit, you will be coming through here in the middle of the night.... keep on truckin. :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@May 12 2009, 01:41 PM~13862885
> *I do  mostly head
> *


Thats pretty gross but if it pays your bills then whatever


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

we got six on deck lookin forward 2 it.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 7 2009, 10:59 AM~13814293
> *May have to miss........... :thumbsdown: I'll know Wednesday
> *



Got the all clear today, I'll be there!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 13 2009, 08:45 PM~13877550
> *Got the all clear today, I'll be there!
> *


Good to hear. :thumbsup:


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH WILL BE THERE


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

can't wait driving down from Chicago


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@May 13 2009, 10:16 PM~13879401
> *BIG FISH WILL BE THERE
> *


Bring some DVD's....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

morning bump.....


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@May 13 2009, 11:16 PM~13879401
> *BIG FISH WILL BE THERE
> *


Fish whats up hommie, have them NC dvd's ready, so I can check it out since I didn't make it but I will be Louisville for sure, holla.
Darin


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 13 2009, 12:10 AM~13869392
> *Can we push it back a few weeks??? I dont have enough time to get my car ready and now i have to work this Sunday... WTF!
> *


man you better be there with that car.


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 14 2009, 11:14 AM~13884129
> *man you better be there with that car.
> *


I think when i get off Friday night im just gonna come home and start working on it... pull an all nighter and work until i cant keep my eyes open on Saturday. You just make sure YOU are there! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 18 2009, 08:59 PM~13044791











ttt


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

ttt


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 14 2009, 12:38 PM~13886165
> *I think when i get off Friday night im just gonna come home and start working on it... pull an all nighter and work until i cant keep my eyes open on Saturday. You just make sure YOU are there!  :biggrin:
> *


that four better be there im having to buy a new trailer just for this event, so no excuses...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 14 2009, 11:58 PM~13892268
> *that four better be there im having to buy a new trailer just for this event, so no excuses...
> *


Im gonna have to keep it on the other side of the park from your 60 so it doesnt look so bad. :uh:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 15 2009, 12:22 AM~13892554
> *Im gonna have to keep it on the other side of the park from your 60 so it doesnt look so bad.  :uh:
> *


Just park it beside mine. Then yours will look immaculate


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 14 2009, 10:22 PM~13892554
> *Im gonna have to keep it on the other side of the park from your 60 so it doesnt look so bad.  :uh:
> *


i think your car is nicer than mine..


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT
Cant Wait


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2009, 08:40 AM~13894366
> *i think your car is nicer than mine..
> *


Trade.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 15 2009, 09:27 AM~13895629
> *Trade.
> *


sup :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

strollin through


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I may show up for a minute. :dunno:


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 15 2009, 12:22 AM~13892554
> *Im gonna have to keep it on the other side of the park from your 60 so it doesnt look so bad.  :uh:
> *


 I WHAT 2 PARK NEXT 2 U ....YOUR CAR WILL KEEP PEOPLE FROM LOOKING AT MINE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GOOD LUCK FROM CONSAFOS SO CAL :420:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

few more days :cheesy:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

8 to be exact :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT im ready


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2009, 03:57 PM~13906353
> *:0
> *


Damn I guess I better get the garage cleaned up


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

*!!!!!! ITS O-FICCIAL like a referee with a whistle!!!!!!!!!!

ONE WEEK*


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 17 2009, 10:03 AM~13910808
> *!!!!!!  ITS O-FICCIAL like a referee with a whistle!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ONE WEEK
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

Your so gay


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 17 2009, 10:12 AM~13910825
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Your so gay
> *


you just figured that out?? 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea buddy


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 17 2009, 10:00 AM~13911611
> *yea buddy
> *



hell yeah


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 13 2009, 06:44 PM~13873115
> *Oh yea, almost forgot, lol.
> 
> TTT
> ...


Howard from lowrider will be here


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 17 2009, 10:12 AM~13910825
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Your so gay
> *





 

careful now im sensitive.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

He's fat too


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*do i really want to take a 13 hour drive for some food...

whos cooking the food by the way...????*


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+May 17 2009, 09:15 PM~13914829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats just a few hours more than you spend on the subway every day. :uh: 

I think its BYOG "bring your own grille" but im sure someone will break you off a burger or sumpin. (im hoping someone will feed me too, lol). New rule... all in towners gotta feed the outta towners! :cheesy:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yall pay ill feed ya anything u want ...... , we have a bbq resturant settin up shop there


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 18 2009, 01:15 AM~13914829
> *Howard from lowrider will be here
> *


iceberg will be there too


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 18 2009, 10:57 AM~13919889
> *Yall pay ill feed ya anything u want ...... , we have a bbq resturant settin up shop there
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2009, 11:22 AM~13919601
> *I thought he was going to something in Detroit that weekend? Cool, hope he shows up.
> 
> *



Yeah Howard's gonna be there.


Josh just said they have a spot for 60 people Saturday night at a local Mexican rest. so everyone get your grub on there. 


Jason, Becky wants to know if Jamie is coming?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

just reserved my room :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 18 2009, 04:04 PM~13923944
> *Yeah Howard's gonna be there.
> Josh just said they have a spot for 60 people Saturday night at a local Mexican rest. so everyone get your grub on there.
> Jason, Becky wants to know if Jamie is coming?
> *


id like to see what mexican food is all about in kentucky :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2009, 08:56 PM~13925026
> *id like to see what mexican food is all about in kentucky  :biggrin:
> *


Lol.....we know it cant compare to TX.....i mean your like across the street from mexico :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2009, 07:56 PM~13925026
> *id like to see what mexican food is all about in kentucky  :biggrin:
> *



Only real Mexican food I had was once in Chula Vista so I don't know much about it; but the place they have was pretty good when I was there.






You guys got the Lay It Low Name Tags ready?????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

This place is pretty good, near the hotel, and fairly new so it should be a good spot


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sounds good to me


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 18 2009, 09:42 PM~13925582
> *This place is pretty good, near the hotel, and fairly new so it should be a good spot
> *


el nopal?


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 18 2009, 12:34 AM~13917360
> *do i really want to take a 13 hour drive for some food...
> 
> whos cooking the food  by the way...????
> *




damn bean come on! ill go if you go! na just kidding im going. but you should too. really. no really. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 18 2009, 10:56 PM~13926597
> *el nopal?
> *


Yessir

I beleive bobo will be posting the details tomorrow


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 18 2009, 06:04 PM~13923944
> *
> Jason, Becky wants to know if Jamie is coming?
> *


Yes she will be there.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2009, 12:01 AM~13927680
> *Yessir
> 
> I beleive bobo will be posting the details tomorrow
> *



El Nopla is good shits............... :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Gonna miss this one..thought my car would be together. Still waiting on springs and trim to come in. Hopefully everyone will be able to make it to Tulsa.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 17 2009, 08:15 PM~13914829
> *Howard from lowrider will be here
> *


damn it


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 19 2009, 09:27 AM~13931223
> *Gonna miss this one..thought my car would be together. Still waiting on springs and trim to come in. Hopefully everyone will be able to make it to Tulsa.
> *


shit any damn springs will get your rollin :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 19 2009, 06:59 AM~13930793
> *El Nopla is good shits............... :biggrin:
> *


yeah, but for some reason i dont think 60 is gonna be enough seats :0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 18 2009, 10:48 PM~13928561
> *:biggrin:
> *


u ready??? 
what time are we leaving?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2009, 07:41 AM~13931303
> *shit any damn springs will get your rollin  :biggrin:
> *


yeah got my chrome undies waiting to go in..i sold my old springs..also waiting on my chrome strip..i pulled all the old off..it looks like shit. If the shit comes in quick me and the wife will be there.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2009, 09:43 AM~13931309
> *yeah, but for some reason i dont think 60 is gonna be enough seats  :0
> *


Better call them and let them know we will be shutting down the whole place. lol


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick+May 19 2009, 10:19 AM~13931566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can almost guarantee thats whats gonna happen :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

An the lady told licia "this is a mexican resturant we'll make this motherfucker work" lol... She said one section ata time


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Cmon maverick ... Bring yur ass on fool ....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

So I would have to bring my own grill and my own food after a 15 hour drive. Maybe I can get a burger from everyone that's cooking.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Alright guys , there will be an itenerary at the hotel with maps for the outta towners, we are eating at elnopal at 5 on saturday night , we gonna try to leave about 7 an let everyone fuel up (its next to the resturant) and from the gas station were gonna hit up a cruise in bout 2 miles away, for a couple hours from there were gonna take a cruise through louisville an down to the water front (great pic oppritunity) ..... We've been known to stop traffic it should be a good time,

Local guys same route we did last year , preston to eastern to bardstown to baxter to broadway to 4th to the belle! An back


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn i need to ditch the magnum and bum a ride. Its going to be a good time sat night for sure.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 19 2009, 11:22 AM~13934208
> *Alright guys , there will be an itenerary at the hotel with maps for the outta towners, we are eating at elnopal at 5 on saturday night , we gonna try to leave about 7 an let everyone fuel up (its next to the resturant) and from the gas station were gonna hit up a cruise in bout 2 miles away,  for a couple hours from there were gonna take a cruise through louisville an down to the water front (great pic oppritunity)  ..... We've been known to stop traffic it should be a good time,
> 
> Local guys same route we did last year , preston to eastern to bardstown to baxter to broadway to 4th to the belle! An back
> *



is there any highway riding in this rout these 5.20's are scary at high speeds hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 19 2009, 12:22 PM~13934208
> *Alright guys , there will be an itenerary at the hotel with maps for the outta towners, we are eating at elnopal at 5 on saturday night , we gonna try to leave about 7 an let everyone fuel up (its next to the resturant) and from the gas station were gonna hit up a cruise in bout 2 miles away,  for a couple hours from there were gonna take a cruise through louisville an down to the water front (great pic oppritunity)  ..... We've been known to stop traffic it should be a good time,
> 
> Local guys same route we did last year , preston to eastern to bardstown to baxter to broadway to 4th to the belle! An back
> *



Bob thanks for all your Help

David


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 19 2009, 05:01 PM~13936185
> *is there any highway riding in this rout these 5.20's are scary at high speeds hno:  :biggrin:
> *


No its all surface streets. When we rode last summer we just shut down the streets both lanes. It will be 25-35 the whole way.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sounds like yall got it all figured out


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2009, 02:13 PM~13936337
> *No its all surface streets. When we rode last summer we just shut down the streets both lanes. It will be 25-35 the whole way.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2009, 02:36 PM~13935911
> *Damn i need to ditch the magnum and bum a ride. Its going to be a good time sat night for sure.
> *


Donk Rider........... :biggrin: Community Lac with be there........... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 19 2009, 02:22 PM~13934208
> *Alright guys , there will be an itenerary at the hotel with maps for the outta towners, we are eating at elnopal at 5 on saturday night , we gonna try to leave about 7 an let everyone fuel up (its next to the resturant) and from the gas station were gonna hit up a cruise in bout 2 miles away,  for a couple hours from there were gonna take a cruise through louisville an down to the water front (great pic oppritunity)  ..... We've been known to stop traffic it should be a good time,
> 
> Local guys same route we did last year , preston to eastern to bardstown to baxter to broadway to 4th to the belle! An back
> *


dam I wish I could bring my car, my trucks trans went out, didn't get a chance to put my car in the paint shop, but I would have bought it just to cruise.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@May 19 2009, 09:06 PM~13939063
> *Donk Rider........... :biggrin: Community Lac with be there........... :0  :biggrin:
> *


Its better than no-rider, huh Ryan??


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2009, 07:10 PM~13939114
> *Its better than no-rider, huh Ryan??
> *


I have a caddy what about you hater............... :0 You can always ride with your boyfriend russy poo............................. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

If I show up my spy camera with my zoom will be  ready to catch any one sleepiing.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Enough of the IF shit, come on down


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@May 19 2009, 08:12 PM~13939124
> *russy poo
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@May 19 2009, 09:12 PM~13939124
> *I borrowed a caddy what about you hater............... :0 You can always ride with my boyfriend russy poo............................. :biggrin:
> *


He already has a boyfriend


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

My girls did all the mappin hotel set up , dinner , "hello my lay it low name is " lol ... They bustin ass makin sure erbody has a good time


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Anyone stayin at the days inn on fernvalley?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:0


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

The days in is with inn walkin distance from the host hotel jus in case somebody makes a "hotel" call lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 20 2009, 06:25 AM~13943859
> *The days in is with inn walkin distance from the host hotel jus in case somebody makes a "hotel" call lol
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Sounds like this is going to be a really nice event.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

If this is a BUMPER Bash how many people will actually be on the bumper? :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2009, 04:36 PM~13935911
> *Damn i need to ditch the magnum and bum a ride. Its going to be a good time sat night for sure.
> *


i think i owe you a ride in a lowrider dont i?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@May 19 2009, 09:12 PM~13939124
> *I have a caddy what about you hater............... :0 You can always ride with your boyfriend russy poo............................. :biggrin:
> *


i need to read through the rest of the thread before i post huh.....lol....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

trust me if this cruise turns up anything like the fernando cruise it will be fun as hell.....i dunno how many people would be interested.....the cruising alternatives could include the motorcycle racing down 13th street or going to the park across the river.....but parking would really be shitty with alot of cars....lol.....


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 19 2009, 06:10 PM~13939106
> *dam I wish I could bring my car, my trucks trans went out, didn't get a chance to put my car in the paint shop, but I would have bought it just to cruise.
> *


DAMN D' this sounds like the time we brought up all those from st.louis for fred's family pic-nic when we tore up the madison strip. especially when fred was ice skating that clean ass rag tre. and darrin w. rollin the 60 rag with the bumper kit layin'...... what was it, about 20 plus cars and that was just CHI-TOWN and STL INDIVIDUALS.......  can't forget thats when your ace was fresh out......man we kicked it that week-end. all the way to the cabreeny greens projects  :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 20 2009, 10:22 AM~13944753
> *i need to read through the rest of the thread before i post huh.....lol....
> *


damn it russ, your gettin as bad as bob about settin yourself up :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Cabreeny green ..... That shits gone now aint it ... Some crazy lookin proijects !


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeeeeeeeeahhhhhhhh


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

just a few more days...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

everyone have a goodtime, wish i could make it but due to circumstances i cant, but some of the guys are coming down


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i know they are usually wrong, but what the weatherman predicting this weekend over there


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Was rain , now beautiful friday, saturday, sunday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 20 2009, 04:48 PM~13950330
> *Was rain , now beautiful friday, saturday, sunday
> *


great, 1 more day of work and them im off til next wednesday :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Gettin closer


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Got a 4 pack of monsters ready for the road. Friday after work its aawwwwn


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@May 20 2009, 07:59 PM~13952149
> *Got a 4 pack of monsters ready for the road. Friday after work its aawwwwn
> *


ima make the trip non stop , no restroom no food. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2009, 09:02 PM~13952166
> *ima make the trip non stop , no restroom no food.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2009, 10:02 PM~13952166
> *ima make the trip non stop , no restroom no food.  :biggrin:
> *


Everybody think twice if lone star offers you a warm bottle of Mountain Dew.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2009, 11:02 PM~13952166
> *ima make the trip non stop , no restroom no food.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 20 2009, 08:06 PM~13952197
> *
> *


told u we got room for 1 more. leaving friday after work, stop bullshittin already


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2009, 08:56 PM~13925026
> *id like to see what mexican food is all about in kentucky  :biggrin:
> *


hey i will bring my grill so we can grill up some carne asada lol....


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@May 20 2009, 01:48 AM~13940321
> *Anyone stayin at the days inn on fernvalley?
> *


yeah Pitbull said thats the spot!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

My father decided to plan a last minute get family together on that day so.... I'm not going to be able to make the trip.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2009, 11:02 PM~13952166
> *ima make the trip non stop , no restroom no food.  :biggrin:
> *


You got extra fuel tanks in the back. lol :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i think he was going to put the top up on the rag and set sail.....lol


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@May 20 2009, 10:29 AM~13944809
> *DAMN D' this sounds like the time we brought up all those from st.louis for fred's family pic-nic when we tore up the madison strip. especially when fred was ice skating that clean ass rag tre. and darrin w. rollin the 60 rag with the bumper kit layin'...... what was it, about 20 plus cars and that was just CHI-TOWN and STL INDIVIDUALS.......  can't forget thats when your ace was fresh out......man we kicked it that week-end. all the way to the cabreeny greens projects   :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


yea man we had a ball the weekend, we shut it he city down from the west to downtown.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 21 2009, 02:24 AM~13954640
> *hey i will bring my grill so we can grill up some carne asada lol....
> *



Do that :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Bob is always worried about some food.

All I know is El Nopal better get a big ass shipment or they are gonna run out of food


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@May 21 2009, 10:08 AM~13956083
> *Bob is always worried about some food.
> 
> All I know is El Nopal better get a big ass shipment or they are gonna run out of food
> *



there are plenty of stray dogs and cats around Louisville. :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

I dunno, I think all the chinese buffets got them all


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

bump


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

Couple more days.......... See ya'll soon


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 21 2009, 09:47 AM~13955982
> *Do that :biggrin:
> *


i figure it will be all good as long as russ don't get hungry lol....i seen that fool eat before. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 21 2009, 12:03 PM~13957034
> *there are plenty of stray dogs and cats around Louisville.  :biggrin:
> *


fool their Messy-can not Vietnamese :nono: :twak:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 21 2009, 05:19 PM~13960323
> *i figure it will be all good as long as russ don't get hungry lol....i seen that fool eat before. :biggrin:
> *


And when the hell was he ever not hungry?!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 10 2009, 03:14 AM~13841534
> *Speaking of x-rays...  :0
> *


should i bring the ASS X-RAY FOR YOU TO SEE...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 21 2009, 04:25 PM~13961745
> *should i bring the ASS X-RAY FOR YOU TO SEE...
> *


i can bring the portable machine if yall really want to get serious :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+May 21 2009, 06:25 PM~13961745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 21 2009, 06:43 PM~13961916
> *i can bring the portable machine if yall really want to get serious  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I called the hotel and they told me that someone had reserved a room under the name "Broadway Bean"....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2009, 04:36 PM~13935911
> *Damn i need to ditch the magnum and bum a ride. Its going to be a good time sat night for sure.
> *


Tell Emily to drive it and her and Misty can be the kid carriers. I am sure Caden and Shelby would love it. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 21 2009, 09:31 PM~13962910
> *Tell Emily to drive it and her and Misty can be the kid carriers. I am sure Caden and Shelby would love it. lol :biggrin:
> *


Thats a possibility :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Buuuuummmmp


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

morning......bump


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeeeeeeeah !!!!


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

counting down the hours now.....


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@May 22 2009, 07:31 AM~13967442
> *counting down the hours now.....
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Man today is dragging. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 22 2009, 01:28 PM~13969503
> *Man today is dragging.  :biggrin:
> *



:yessad:


I got lots to do.


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 22 2009, 01:31 PM~13969533
> *:yessad:
> I got lots to do.
> *


Me and my bro still have to rebuild the carb and put my pertronix kit on. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

we are packed locked and loaded headin out in a few hours with the 60 on deck :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

We are gonna be heading out tommorrow morning. hope to make it there in time for the cruise :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2009, 03:03 PM~13970704
> *we are packed locked and loaded headin out in a few hours with the 60 on deck  :biggrin:
> *



be safe on your way.......


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

ON OUR WAY TONIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GOOD LUCK CONSAFOS SO CAL


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 22 2009, 02:55 PM~13971680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
see you guys up there tommorrow 
have a safe trip Joe


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

50% chance rain sunday hno:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2009, 05:46 PM~13972143
> *50% chance rain sunday  hno:
> *


It went from 60-20-40-50. Man it changes every day. Damn weathermen dont even know.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 22 2009, 05:54 PM~13972198
> *It went from 60-20-40-50. Man it changes every day. Damn weathermen dont even know.
> *


False prophets. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

2 Members: Big Doe, matdogg 

Did you get your car back together?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Bump


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 22 2009, 04:26 PM~13972901
> *2 Members: Big Doe, matdogg
> 
> Did you get your car back together?
> *


yep :biggrin: heading out in the morning


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up Matt, u bringing the cornhole


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

wut up Pat :wave:

cornhole or the beerpong :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

i'll be sippin crown so fuck the beerpong


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I just figured out why Max is coming....the beatersville rat rod show is the same day :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

we leaving in the morning so hope to see everybody tommorow :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Hope you guys have a safe trip. The city will be flooded with lowriders by tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

This is funny.... #1 there's a white castle within walkin distance, an #2 the INFC is here too lol ... Case u didn't know that's the intl national falcon club lmao .... I'm sure they'll loooove us !.. An my girls got us a room so we're stayin with yall ...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Lol I thought It was odd...saw a few falcons on the road today. 

Falcons and lowriders, should be interesting.


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

on my way in the morning see you guys there


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 22 2009, 11:40 PM~13974652
> *I just figured out why Max is coming....the beatersville rat rod show is the same day :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha fucker....man and i didn't wanna hurt noone while i was down there but now.............lol j/p


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: No sleep tonight. Finishing up somethings right now. Spent the last two weeks getting my boys cars ready as well as my brothers. Were going 5 cars deep to represent Chi-town. Hope to meet a bunch of people and make new friends. Show us what southern hospitality is about.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 23 2009, 03:26 AM~13976110
> *hahahaha fucker....man and i didn't wanna hurt noone while i was down there but now.............lol j/p
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you know i couldnt let that slide!! i knew something was funny about you coming, i figured it out tho :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 23 2009, 03:45 AM~13976167
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  No sleep tonight. Finishing up somethings right now. Spent the last two weeks getting my boys cars ready as well as my brothers. Were going 5 cars deep to represent Chi-town. Hope to meet a bunch of people and make new friends. Show us what southern hospitality is about.
> *


OH FA SHO!


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 22 2009, 09:49 PM~13974738
> *Hope you guys have a safe trip. The city will be flooded with lowriders by tomorrow afternoon
> *


Good to know. Don't know if you remember me but I sold u an exhaust system like a year and half ago. Maybe I'll get to meet up with u down there. We hope to be there for the cruise.


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

Damn you did not sleep at all El Carnicero


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 23 2009, 05:11 AM~13976370
> *Good to know. Don't know if you remember me but I sold u an exhaust system like a year and half ago. Maybe I'll get to meet up with u down there. We hope to be there for the cruise.
> *


yeah man, i remember. Im sure we'll meet up at some point


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@May 22 2009, 10:51 PM~13974315
> *i'll be sippin crown so fuck the beerpong
> *



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

Russ i am leaveing my crib right now hitten indiana up in like 39 minutes so you better be waiting for me at the bridge with my sign hahahahaha.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 23 2009, 10:17 AM~13976936
> *Russ i am leaveing my crib right now hitten indiana up in like 39 minutes so you better be waiting for me at the bridge with my sign hahahahaha.
> *


He's gonna have "I love Max" painted on his belly for you.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 23 2009, 10:29 AM~13976988
> *He's gonna have "I love Max" painted on his belly for you.
> *


shit he may love me but, i heard that you have russ's property tatted on your ass man whats up with that hahahaha?????? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 23 2009, 10:55 AM~13977100
> *shit he may love me but, i heard that you have russ's property tatted on your ass man whats up with that hahahaha?????? :biggrin:
> *


Its always someone from ohio to bring in the gay shit :nono:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 22 2009, 11:00 PM~13974839
> *This is funny.... #1 there's a white castle within walkin distance, an #2 the INFC is here too lol ... Case u didn't know that's the intl national falcon club lmao .... I'm sure they'll loooove us !.. An my girls got us a room so we're stayin with yall ...
> *


I got a room too so I hope it turns into a hell of a party


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

Down 4 li. 
In town 1 hour
It's going real big


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

lets do this fellas


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 23 2009, 10:08 PM~13980708
> *:wave:
> *


you missed out :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

Whoever is not here is missing out


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

What time is everyone going up to the park tomorrow?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@May 24 2009, 01:08 AM~13981765
> *What time is everyone going up to the park tomorrow?
> *


starts at 11:00 am


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

having a great time out here.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

i just want to wish everyone a very safe trip thats headed down to the picnic :biggrin: 
i hope you all have a great time and i hope all goes smooth so that next year i get to see you all there!! i wish i was there but shit happen's  ..........
peace and please everyone take lot's of pic's.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Today's the day :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm on my way


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

someone post some pixxx. :biggrin: had plans to go but couldnt make it.


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 24 2009, 07:28 AM~13982973
> *someone post some pixxx.  :biggrin: had plans to go but couldnt make it.
> *


We need some pics my boys went down there 2 represent Loyalty they took da Loyalty Hopper so who is going 2 be da first 2 post da pic 4 da people that did not make it :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I wish I could post up pic. But it's worth the 14 hour drive for me. Alot of cool peeps. I'm having a good time. I'm at the picnic right now at 10 am.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

There are pics from last night in the Louisville Lowriders topic


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Man we had a good time today. Just wanted to thank the dedicated lowriders that came in from all over the country to make it a success


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

Here are some pictures and videos from the picnic. It was an awesome turn out and we had a great time! Individuals put on a great show and I can't wait to see how much it will grow next year. All the cars looked great guys. I wish I could of had the 59 up there, maybe next year. 












































































































































































http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll202/s...nt=MOV03341.flv

http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll202/s...nt=MOV03349.flv

http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll202/s...nt=MOV03363.flv


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for a great time


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks to the Individuals for hosting the picnic today. Louisville hasnt been this fat in a long time. Thanks to everyone who came in town this weekend. I will try to get some pics posted up later.


----------



## felix munn (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice pics sum one post sum more


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I had a great time but we need more pics.............BUMPER.........High Russ :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by felix munn_@May 24 2009, 09:00 PM~13985715
> *Nice pics sum one post sum more
> *


theres more in post your rides and lowrider general


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 24 2009, 09:40 AM~13983000
> *We need some pics my boys went down there 2 represent Loyalty they took da Loyalty Hopper so who is going 2 be da first 2 post da pic 4 da people that did not make it :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Why didnt they swing it then?


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

:thumbsup: 

Great event.


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

just got back to chicago great picnic great cruise had a great time


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@May 24 2009, 08:44 PM~13986471
> *Why didnt they swing it then?
> *


whats up naptown! it was nice to put a face to the name


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

That was the shit .... what are you all doing next weekend? 
come kick it with ST LOUIS :biggrin: 










[/quote]

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Came up from Nashville and had a great time. Nice cars, cool people and a over all family event like promised,(kids will be with me next time). Remember to let your country "cuzin's " know when something else like this is going down in Kentucky. :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 24 2009, 09:05 PM~13985745
> *I had a great time but we need more pics.............BUMPER.........High Russ  :biggrin:
> *


high!!!! LOL.....the cutty worked great....im still in awe that it worked so damn hard.....lol...now bump it down for little brother.....lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 25 2009, 08:23 AM~13988972
> *high!!!! LOL.....the cutty worked great....im still in awe that it worked so damn hard.....lol...now bump it down for little brother.....lol
> *



The cutlass took a beating yesterday but so did the bumper. I gotta thank Jason for coming down Friday night to help me finish it. I will probably be putting it on 36 volts now.lol


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

i got more pics coming just gota up load everything,


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

The only thing I like about the 61...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm not the best photographer or anything, sorry.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

houston is about to hit the road, 32 hr round trip and it worth every minute, had a blast , everyone showed us love. will post pics when we get back. thanks to big doe and brent for letting me keep the car at the house. i owe yall one.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

Iust want to make sure Im uploading these the right size. Its been awhile.








One of my favorites from the weekend. This thing is nice


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@May 24 2009, 08:44 PM~13986471
> *Why didnt they swing it then?
> *


Na he blew a piston n electrical problems with da hydros but it swings Homie just check da Cinco de Mayo NC pics n u would see 4 ur self 62 inches


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78+May 25 2009, 02:10 AM~13988165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew it had to be something like that. I waited for it to roll out. That rear lock up is mean....then theres the full coverage flake. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2009, 10:18 AM~13989234
> *houston is about to hit the road, 32 hr round trip and it worth every minute, had a blast , everyone showed us love. will post pics when we get back. thanks to big doe and brent for letting me keep the car at the house.  i owe yall one.
> *


Glad it was worth your while. Glad you guys could make it. Have a safe trip back. Bring the car by anytme, I'll save you a spot :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

Had a Blast, Pops to all my Ville Brothers for making this possible. We'll do this for many years to come. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks to the Individuals, cool picnic and cool people. Oh, and who ever set up the hotel...... :thumbsup: that was a nice place and affordable!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

great pic nic ,,good to hang out with everyone,and had a blast working with timdog getting kyle's cutty on the bumper :biggrin: and bangin it from the door :0


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 25 2009, 11:36 AM~13990316
> *great pic nic ,,good to hang out with everyone,and had a blast working with timdog getting kyle's cutty on the bumper :biggrin:  and bangin it from the door :0
> *


pics


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@May 25 2009, 10:42 AM~13990361
> *pics
> 
> *


i didnt take any im waiting to seee some also :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks to all my kentucky "I" brothers i had a goood time...... and to brent for hooking a brother up. its on again for next year..... shout out to DAN from DOWN FOR LIFE C.C. for savin' the night by honoring me witt a motor on the cruise. ""HOT FIRE"" in the trunk of swangin :biggrin: :biggrin: WHO WOULD OF THOUGHT DATT ........ missouri in the house. see you in tulsa to give it back damn!!!!!!!  :biggrin: (((((((PEACE)))))))


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

Big thanks to Individuals for throwing an awesome picnic. Chi town will be there again next year. The cruise was the shit. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Gorilla Bob u were a cool ass person. Next year we'll get a semi full of cars down there for you. Brent like always was extremely cool. Thanks for the cylinders.:thumbsup: Hope you liked my boys trunk with that square whammy.  Once again thanks to everyone and we will continue to support.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 25 2009, 02:16 PM~13990626
> *Big thanks to Individuals for throwing an awesome picnic. Chi town will be there again next year. The cruise was the shit.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Gorilla Bob u were a cool ass person. Next year we'll get a semi full of cars down there for you. Brent like always was extremely cool. Thanks for the cylinders.:thumbsup: Hope you liked my boys trunk with that square whammy.    Once again thanks to everyone and we will continue to support.
> *


it was nice meeting you, glad your crew had a good time. See you next year


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

here you go Jason :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice pics Matt. Hope you and the fam had a good time


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 25 2009, 12:02 PM~13991015
> *Nice pics Matt. Hope you and the fam had a good time
> *


We had a great time now the girls wont to go to all the shows with me :biggrin: 
big thanks to all to all the KY Individuals for putting on a great picnic


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

From the homies of STREETSTYLE CHICAGO had a great time way to put it down :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 25 2009, 11:20 AM~13990660
> *here you go Jason :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

congrats looks as if it was a beautiful event...

see all of you in Tulsa... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ANYone got video of my hopping the cutty?


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 25 2009, 12:16 PM~13990626
> *Big thanks to Individuals for throwing an awesome picnic. Chi town will be there again next year. The cruise was the shit.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Gorilla Bob u were a cool ass person. Next year we'll get a semi full of cars down there for you. Brent like always was extremely cool. Thanks for the cylinders.:thumbsup: Hope you liked my boys trunk with that square whammy.    Once again thanks to everyone and we will continue to support.
> *


x2


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

Heres some from Saturday night at El Nopal


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 25 2009, 11:37 AM~13990795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that cadi looked good jessie !!!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## felix munn (Jan 16, 2008)

damn good pics look like everybody had a good time so if anyone else got sum pics puttin up let us c them.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

The clubs









































































































I know Im missed some but sorry


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

The bad news story of the night. They did still ride out and cruise for awhile. They were cool ass people. Hope you all made it back and hope to see the car when its done.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

Sunday at the picnic


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

http://i43.tinypic.com/4jqgci.jpg[/IMG

[img]http://i42.tinypic.com/200tcgp.jpg


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

Just got back to The A had a great time in the Ville, good to see some Chicago people I haven't seen a while, Whats up Joe good to see you finally on the bumber j/k. Hung out at the treehouse with down4life, switch, Fish, JasonJ, and all my I brothers, had a goodtime.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

Thats all for this year


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 25 2009, 04:34 PM~13992609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Josh is so bad he can take pics of himself. The black and white pics a real good.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

Josh, do you make your wife take pictures for you so you can be in them or what


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

had a great time at the picnic,,great event for the individuals


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

HAD A GREAT TIME WITH THE "I" FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 25 2009, 03:38 PM~13992643
> *Josh is so bad he can take pics of himself.  The black and white pics a real good.
> *


lol, na man. You know how it is! She takes all the pics, she downloads them, does the photoshop, then tells mw to post the ones she put on photobucket!...lol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@May 25 2009, 03:39 PM~13992646
> *Josh, do you make your wife take pictures for you so you can be in them or what
> *


I dont get into taking pics, thank God she loves to! :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Great Freakin pictures. I love them all. 
I'm still on the road heading home. I have to rush for work at 11pm.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD_S2H-OFAI


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZVG4lFmE8s


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoFjcjFpidc


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Bad ass pics. Right click save the whole of them. :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKDy5sGOTak


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHv3whVaLzQ


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 25 2009, 04:53 PM~13992757
> *I dont get into taking pics, thank God she loves to! :biggrin:
> *


Tell her she take awesome pics.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 25 2009, 05:57 PM~13992787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


creepin thru tha loui in tha big black beauty


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU GUYS STOP BY LEXINGTON FOR OUR SHOW, LARRY SAID YOU SHOW WAS THE SHITTTTTTTTT!!!

http://www.gaugemagazine.com/2009/February/MidwestMayhem.htm


CHECK IT OUT SOME SHOW COVERAGE FROM LAST YEAR...

DONT MISS OUT THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

JUNE 12-14TH WWW.THEMIDWESTMAYHEM.COM


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

shout out to the Big "I" we had a nice time up there, thanks for all the hospitality cant wait for next year :thumbsup:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Home sweet home. Had a great time, definitely be back. Good time seeing the old faces and meeting new ones.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@May 25 2009, 09:05 PM~13993923
> *Home sweet home.  Had a great time, definitely be back.  Good time seeing the old faces and meeting new ones.
> *


always good to hang out with you guys, yall some real riders, can talk shit during hops and then hang out like were boys later on, much respect to yall.


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

MORE MORE MORE MORE PICS ANY BODY GOT THE GREEN WAGON MALIBU OR BLUE MONTE ON VIDEO POST PLEASE


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

WE HAD SO MUCH FUN OUT THERE THAT WE HOP IT FOR THE WAITRESS AT THE RESTAURANT EARLY THAT MORNING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 25 2009, 06:53 PM~13994484
> *WE HAD SO MUCH FUN OUT THERE THAT WE HOP IT FOR THE WAITRESS AT THE RESTAURANT EARLY THAT MORNING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)




----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)




----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Picnic and cruise was great....lowrider event at its finest! :thumbsup: Big ups to the "I" for putting it on.....and to Pitbull Hydraulics for getting us to the concert later that evening. :biggrin: What?!?! HUH!?!?!? :roflmao: :biggrin: Great to see a lot of guys I hadn't seen in a long while. LOTS of bad ass rides out there representing. :worship:

And no problem OG Chris....always down to help out whenever possible.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 25 2009, 05:10 PM~13993350
> *creepin thru tha loui in tha big black beauty
> *


The back window is fucked,,,,we in the rain right now =[


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 25 2009, 01:36 PM~13990316
> *great pic nic ,,good to hang out with everyone,and had a blast working with timdog getting kyle's cutty on the bumper :biggrin:  and bangin it from the door :0
> *


you had it bangin alright.....lol....it was hittin hard son....good to finally see it.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@May 25 2009, 05:46 PM~13992265
> *The bad news story of the night. They did still ride out and cruise for awhile. They were cool ass people. Hope you all made it back and hope to see the car when its done.
> 
> 
> ...


yeah they did i let them use my truck and trailer to get there car home safe. do onto others as you want done onto you .


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*i just got into work at 12am....

it was well worth the 14 1/2 hour drive and running right into work.....*


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 26 2009, 01:02 AM~13996889
> *i just got into work at 12am....
> 
> it was well worth the 14 1/2 hour drive and running right into work.....
> *


hey it was hella good meeting you bro and if i make it to new york i will hit you up this time hahahaha.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@May 24 2009, 10:44 PM~13986471
> *Why didnt they swing it then?
> *


y didnt u hit the bumper? :0


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@May 26 2009, 12:13 AM~13997062
> *y didnt u hit the bumper? :0
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 26 2009, 12:23 AM~13997195
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


x2.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*THATS FUNNY....*


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redline+May 26 2009, 01:13 AM~13997062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many reasons, but I ain't the one to make excuses. :biggrin: 

I had a great time, learned a lot. Redline that shit talking motivates me, better luck next time.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 25 2009, 09:33 PM~13996417
> *yeah they did i let them use my truck and trailer to get there car home safe. do onto others as you want done onto you .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 26 2009, 05:10 AM~13998205
> *THATS FUNNY....
> *


out come the spy photos :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 26 2009, 04:51 AM~13998440
> *out come the spy photos  :0
> *


awww shit


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 26 2009, 12:53 AM~13994484
> *WE HAD SO MUCH FUN OUT THERE THAT WE HOP IT FOR THE WAITRESS AT THE RESTAURANT EARLY THAT MORNING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


i was riding by when that went down


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2009, 06:54 AM~13998449
> *awww shit
> *


*whats up mr lone star..... the 60 was beautiful....!!!!*


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 26 2009, 02:10 AM~13998205
> *THATS FUNNY....
> *


that is funny


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

HOW YOU LIKE THIS ONE... :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

VOODOO

Picnic Hopper


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Had a great time at the Picnic. The Louisville "I" is a good group of guys that know how to put on a great show. Got to see alot of people I haven't seen in a long time.


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

i got a few pix up on hydroguru.com


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 26 2009, 06:37 AM~13998556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Greg is gonna get it for that one! :biggrin:


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@May 25 2009, 02:43 PM~13992228
> *The clubs
> 
> 
> ...


damn i thought we was better then that. no love for "HOSTILE" :uh:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks to the I for putting on a great picnic. See ya next year.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by law_@May 26 2009, 04:44 PM~14003616
> *i got a few pix up on hydroguru.com
> *


 Hey Wayne I tried to hit the website and it wouldnt pull up any of the pics at all. I tried the road trip section and the last it had was 2007 show season????


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

the website is now on myspace. 
you can get to it by clicking www.hydroguru.com OR www.myspace.com/PhotoGuy513


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hostile's61_@May 27 2009, 02:03 AM~14009927
> *damn i thought we was better then that. no love for "HOSTILE" :uh:
> *


My bad dog, I said I missed some and was sorry damn. I did post up your ride though


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Picnic Hopper
thats my son playin basketball he luved seeing his self on there!


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

THE PICNIC WAS OFF THE HOOK THE CRUSE...THE MEETTING PEOPLE THE HOLE EVENT WAS A CLASS ACT :worship: :worship: :worship: THE BIG I REALLY KNOW WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT....FAMILY..FRENDS..AND A LITTLE SHIT TALKING BUT ALL IN FUN..HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@May 27 2009, 02:47 PM~14016403
> *My bad dog, I said I missed some and was sorry damn. I did post up your ride though
> *


thats cool i was just fuck'n with ya :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

NICE TURNOUT  CONSAFOS SO CAL


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 26 2009, 05:37 AM~13998556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I was FRENCH FRYED!!!!!!!


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 14#monte_@May 27 2009, 09:28 PM~14019506
> *THE PICNIC WAS OFF THE HOOK THE CRUSE...THE MEETTING PEOPLE  THE HOLE EVENT WAS A CLASS ACT  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: THE BIG I REALLY KNOW WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT....FAMILY..FRENDS..AND A LITTLE SHIT TALKING BUT ALL IN FUN..HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


loved your ride bro ,, glad you guys could make the trip


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

What's happening everyone... :wave: Had a GREAT time kicking back with everyone this past weekend!! Thanks for all the hospitality from everyone. :thumbsup: Here's some pics from the cruise. More to follow... enjoy. 

Don't forget to leave a comment and let us know you were there... :yes:










<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=77\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=77</a>


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT UP HOWARD. NICE MEETING YOU, HOPE U MAKE IT TO TULSA IN A COUPLE WEEKS, ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

nice pics as usual howard.....it was good to see you again....


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 28 2009, 11:14 PM~14031446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! :thumbsup: It was cool getting a chance to kick back a bit. Maybe I'll see you at the Westside Lowriders Picnic at the end of July. :biggrin:


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

E Howard

Those pics are real tight...as always. You capture the emotion, dog!

Good luck on the baby, we have our second on the way any day now.

Hope to see you STL sometime soon.


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 29 2009, 07:25 AM~14034366
> *Likewise... I won't be in Tulsa though.  Our due date is getting close.  :yes:  Next year it would be great to make it to Tulsa and StL though.  :thumbsup:
> Thank you!  :thumbsup:  It was cool getting a chance to kick back a bit.  Maybe I'll see you at the Westside Lowriders Picnic at the end of July.  :biggrin:
> *


pics look great bro. You have a ton of talent. I was hoping to see my 64 in there  
maybe next time..


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 28 2009, 08:11 PM~14031405
> *What's happening everyone... :wave:  Had a GREAT time kicking back with everyone this past weekend!!  Thanks for all the hospitality from everyone.  :thumbsup:  Here's some pics from the cruise.  More to follow... enjoy.
> 
> Don't forget to leave a comment and let us know you were there... :yes:
> ...


man howard you take great pics!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

he already has an ego, dont tell him that lololol


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:0


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

ttt for a bad ass show im going back next year fo sho!! :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@May 29 2009, 01:08 PM~14036536
> *pics look great bro. You have a ton of talent. I was hoping to see my 64 in there
> maybe next time..
> *


hey don't worry i know how this kat is that is just a few of the 1000's he took. hahahahahahahaha


----------



## slam73 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 25 2009, 10:33 PM~13996417
> *yeah they did i let them use my truck and trailer to get there car home safe. do onto others as you want done onto you .
> *


Thanks Max and for everyone else who was jumping in to make sure everything was good...had a blast at the picnic didn't let it bring us down!


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Showdown_@Jul 30 2009, 08:38 AM~14625536
> *YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
> ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI
> 
> ...


----------

